# Please critique



## yadonm (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, after more than a month working on my website I'm finally up and running and I would really appreciate all feedback.  it's peggyspurebathandbody.com


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 24, 2014)

i just had a look at your web page , and i like it a lot . its a nice user friendly page , real easy of access to the products. Nice labeling and presentation . in a nutshell you did a great job in my opinion.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice job - I get a sense of who you are and what you're selling. You might want to make it easier for customers to buy. I would add:

1. On home page, hyperlink to the products page when it is mentioned
2. On products pages: hyperlink to actual product in your store (or just make those the same page/description). I have a short attention span, if I read about something, I need a button to buy it right then.
3. Remove testimonials from your sister. It was nice to say who she was, but of course she is going to say nice things about your products. 

Congratulations on your website!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 24, 2014)

Your web page looks very nice and my only complaint, which would stop me from purchasing, is no ingredients listed.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 24, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Your web page looks very nice and my only complaint, which would stop me from purchasing, is no ingredients listed.



I agree, I like the look of your site, but I would like to be able to click on a particular soap, and see a list of ingredients. Nice job!


----------



## yadonm (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks.  I have a lot of good suggestions and the good thing is that I will always be editing it.  You hate to get too wordy but listing ingredients isn't too much to expect.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 24, 2014)

Ditto on the ingredients.  I wouldn't buy because of that.  Otherwise it looks really nice


----------



## JuneP (Nov 24, 2014)

*New web site*

Your site looks and works well. But, I didn't see any pricing on your soaps (sorry if I missed them somewhere else on the site);and I think that would help sales. People are reluctant to call only to find out they can't afford something, and much more prefer to see prices up front.
I agree with others that it would be nice to list ingredients. Perhaps you could have a pop up link on each soap with the price and ingredient list.

June


----------

